# Is the spring run going to end early?



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

With the warm weather this spring the fish seem to be running about 2 weeks early. I was out Saturday and Sunday and there were steel stacked up in every nook and cranny I looked along with a good mix of suckers. I was out yesterday and although there is still plenty of steel all over the place (less than the weekend though), I noticed a boat load more suckers and even hooked up with 3 big smallies.

In past years when the small mouth start running up the rivers the steel are starting to drop back into the lake. So does this mean the big spring run is winding down already? I know there will be some steel in the rivers till mid May but once the smallies come in I usually target them and I'm happy with the occasional chrome hook up.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Which river? I'm making my last trip this coming weekend and a grab bag of fish would be a blast.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Clayton said:


> Which river? I'm making my last trip this coming weekend and a grab bag of fish would be a blast.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I was fishing the upper Chagrin but I'm hearing similar stories from just about everywhere. The grand has been a bit high for a while but it's coming down now and any of it's tribs should be loaded with fish.


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Will be done by the end of March if not before. This weather is crazy. The bigger waters might hold on later but not much.
New York tribs seeing Smallmouth already.
If it's not over now it's getting close.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

The fish are on the gravel and most are spawned out already.....got the report from a trib yesterday. It's crappie time.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I saw 4 dead steelhead in the shallows today and saw dozens of empty beds.....sad

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

They can't get out of here soon enough!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm not really sure if it will be over just yet, we're supposed to get some cooler weather all of next week so maybe some more fresh fish will come in.......


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> I saw 4 dead steelhead in the shallows today and saw dozens of empty beds.....sad
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Pretty common occurrence with water temps around 70 and heavy fishing pressure. Thank God it's gonna cool off. 

C510I


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

I've never done well this time of year but I figured I'd give it a go today. Went 2 for 2- both were spent and barely a fight in them. Felt bad think I am done until next fall. I must have saw 30 people in like a 1 mile stretch of river. Fly fisherman everywhere.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

bigduck10 said:


> Will be done by the end of March if not before. This weather is crazy. The bigger waters might hold on later but not much.
> New York tribs seeing Smallmouth already.
> If it's not over now it's getting close.


Our tribs are seeing plenty of bronze already as well


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm done with ohio tribs. Didn't see one fish on the v. The fish are in the lake I'm sure. Maybe a few stragglers left. Temps are just too high for them to survive, let alone spawn.

At least I have lake superior and lake Michigan tribs. They will still be cold for a while. Summer sucks!


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Couldn't find any at conneAut today. Saw one floating. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PerkJ51 (Mar 11, 2012)

My son and I caught 3 on the V today and plenty of hook ups but did not land. 32" Female, 30" Female, and 26" Male. Saw plenty of fish moving all over, not just the shallows.


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

PerkJ51 said:


> My son and I caught 3 on the V today and plenty of hook ups but did not land. 32" Female, 30" Female, and 26" Male. Saw plenty of fish moving all over, not just the shallows.


That's weird. I saw nothing. A buddy got a couple upriver. It should be faster.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey lund.....I saw nothing on the V also.

It probably has something to do with the hilljacks down there using a large split shot and a fly snagging every fish in the gravel. 

The V is by far the worst river for poachers. Happens every spring. I'm gonna go up this afternoon and see if there are any left.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

nforkoutfitters said:


> Our tribs are seeing plenty of bronze already as well
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You are right on there got into a mess of em yesterday its bass season im gonna let the steelies rest 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Carpman said:


> Hey lund.....I saw nothing on the V also.
> 
> It probably has something to do with the hilljacks down there using a large split shot and a fly snagging every fish in the gravel.
> 
> The V is by far the worst river for poachers. Happens every spring. I'm gonna go up this afternoon and see if there are any left.



How did you do? I haven't seen anyone snagging fish but I'm sure those idiots are there. Lowlifes.


----------



## PerkJ51 (Mar 11, 2012)

Got double digits today. All hooked in the mouth. Released carefully to live another day. Private water on the V. I saw hundreds of fish today. The most I've ever seen there.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

There were plenty left in the Grand before it shot up as well.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Phineous said:


> There were plenty left in the Grand before it shot up as well.


+1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

and plenty in the Chagrin today. Caught more females that were spawned out, but caught some that were full of eggs(not loose eggs, either). In my humble opinion it is way too early to talk about the run being over. The warm weather may have sped things up a bit, but these fish are not done. And by the way, they had enough fight in them for me, running and jumping all over the place.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thx for posting Phinneus. I was assuming no fish being caught since no good recent reports!


----------



## GMfish (Feb 14, 2007)

I think it is shaping up to an earlier end. Water temps in several of the tribs have been getting over 60 lately. It doesn't matter what the calendar says, the fish won't stay long under those conditions. The recent rain and seasonal temps should help a lot though.

It's by no means over. There are still some fish nearly everywhere I look, but it definitely seems further along.


----------

